# Finished another skinner



## FLQuacker (Jun 7, 2018)

Curly purple heart from @TRfromMT 

Got both sides from 1 scale, so I still got the other one to do another

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 7, 2018)

Wood is super nice looking! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 7, 2018)

Yep really nice. I also want to score a hunk of that curly purple heart!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 9, 2018)

Awesome to see that come to life!


----------

